# Woo Hoo So excited Cayenne is pregnant



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Cayenne (Betty Jo's daughter) passed all her health testing with flying colours and has been bred. We were so excited to find out that she is pregnant. She is due the 24th. The vet palpated her today and said that it will be a very good sized litter. There were puppies everywhere. She has already gained 6 pounds and 4 inches around her waist. I can't wait for the puppies. If how she has been with her half brothers and sisters is any indication she should be an incredible mom.

I made this video to celebrate the news. I hope you guys enjoy it. (Cayenne is the one in the videos playing with the puppies) 

Cayenne is expecting - Red Standard Poodle playing with puppies - YouTube


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

That is wonderful news!!!!

Congratulations!

I can not wait to see the new family.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much we are really happy about this. This is Cayenne's first litter.

I should have said in my last post (my excuse was I wrote when I had insomnia at 5:00 am and hadn't slept more then an hour. lol) the fathers for this litter are Dayspring's Fire King at Arreau (Flynn) and CH Winnow's Happy Go Lucky at Arreau (Quincy).

The first pic is of all 3. The next ones are of Flynn. Quincy is next (he is of couse a blue), then we have some pics of Cayenne and finally 2 of Cayenne and her mother Betty Jo (Cayenne is wearing the bow collar). 

I hope you all enjoy these.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

It doesn't get any more exciting than that!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Wedding Veil*

The photo with the wedding veil is so cute! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Congrats of the upcoming pups. Loved the video.

Rick


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so with you! Beyond excited, filled with anticipation and happy happy. Thank you so much for making this delightful way to announce the litter. Eleven families were so tickled and are praying now that there is a puppy for them.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

The fathers? Two of them? (I'm sure I'm showing my ignorance of breeding practices...or did I miss a joke?)


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Fathers?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You did not read that wrong! FATHERS! We bred Cayenne to two boys- Flynn and Quincy. This is an acceptable practice among breeders and accepted by both the AKC and CKC. We do have to do DNA testing on both sires, the Mom and all of the babies to determine who is the Dad of each puppy. This is quite costly, but something we felt we needed to do.

Flynn will be six in July and as yet has not had a litter. 
Quincy is going to be four next month and has sired litters.

With a maiden bitch (one that has not had pups ) it is not wise to breed to an unproven male. We want to get Flynn proven, as we got him to be in our breeding program. If you breed an unproven male to an unproven female and did not get pups, you would not know if the problem was with one or both of them. Enter Quincy, who we had planned to breed to Cayenne at some point anyway. We know he is fertile which, if Cay is fertile, pretty nearly guarantees a litter. So, now we know Cayenne is fertile because she is pregnant. And if after DNA we discover some of the pups are Flynn's, we know he is too. 

I would not think this practice is a good idea unless you were using males you had planned to use with a particular girl anyway, and I have no idea how anyone could afford to do it if they did not own one or both males.

I should add that Cayenne's registered name is Arreau's I Did It My Way CGN. She come from three generations of tested red girls. Quincy is CH. Winnow Happy Go Lucky at Arreau CGN, and Flynn is Dayspring Sun King at Arreau.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I see! I thought DNA testing must be involved, but why it was done was mystery to me.

(Don't want to highjack this thread, but this is semi-related. I have a friend who has a couple of golden retrievers, a mother and son. The mother is quite old now, the owner wants a pup from the same line, so he found a female that looked good to him and arranged to bring her to his house when she came into heat. When the male was presented with a receptive female, he was ecstatic and did his very best, mounted her over and over, sprayed semen everywhere for a day or so, but never quite consummated the relationship, so to speak. The female was returned to her owner and bred to another dog. When the pups were born, my friend had DNA testing done on both males and all the puppies, hoping that at least one of the pups might have been by his male. Not so...but he ended up with three of the pups anyway. :biggrin1: )


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Really glad you cleared up the "fathers" thing! I began to think Jerry Springer had popped onto the forum...

Many congratulations Trillium - we will eagerly await events!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I really should have clarified this when I posted in the first place but my mind was on other things. Thanks Arreau for explaining everything. It does get a bit complex. 

However now not only do we get to play the fun of I wonder how many puppies there are but once they are born we get to play guess the daddy lol. That is till we get the testing done. So much fun!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Will Flynn get a second chance at fatherhood if all the pups are Quincy's?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Fantastic news!!!! I bet those pups will be gorgeous no matter who the daddy is! Can't wait to see em and play the guessing game with the pics you'll post! Hahaha!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

JudyD said:


> Will Flynn get a second chance at fatherhood if all the pups are Quincy's?


He may...we had a study done on his semen and it is exactly where it should be with regard to amount of live, healthy sperm. All very motile, and all swimming in the same direction. So it seems a shame not to try again, when he was brought in because I like him and his pedigree.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

JudyD said:


> I see! I thought DNA testing must be involved, but why it was done was mystery to me.
> 
> (Don't want to highjack this thread, but this is semi-related. I have a friend who has a couple of golden retrievers, a mother and son. The mother is quite old now, the owner wants a pup from the same line, so he found a female that looked good to him and arranged to bring her to his house when she came into heat. When the male was presented with a receptive female, he was ecstatic and did his very best, mounted her over and over, sprayed semen everywhere for a day or so, but never quite consummated the relationship, so to speak. The female was returned to her owner and bred to another dog. When the pups were born, my friend had DNA testing done on both males and all the puppies, hoping that at least one of the pups might have been by his male. Not so...but he ended up with three of the pups anyway. :biggrin1: )


I can totally relate to this! Flynn went to stay with Trillium once Cayenne and her mother were in heat, which of course sent him around the bend. We kept waiting for nature to take its course, and poor Flynn! He does absolutely everything he should do, but he will not mount. Everything possible was done to encourage him, but he has been reprimanded so often by his family for humping his spayed Springer Spaniel housemate, he just will not. So poor sexually incompetent Flynn's contributions to this breeding were via AI.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I can totally relate to this! Flynn went to stay with Trillium once Cayenne and her mother were in heat, which of course sent him around the bend. We kept waiting for nature to take its course, and poor Flynn! He does absolutely everything he should do, but he will not mount. Everything possible was done to encourage him, but he has been reprimanded so often by his family for humping his spayed Springer Spaniel housemate, he just will not. So poor sexually incompetent Flynn's contributions to this breeding were via AI.


Poor guy! My friend's dog was inexperienced, too. He mounted her (over and over and over and..) but he couldn't manage the last little part of it, despite all the bitch did to position herself to help him. Well, maybe the boys had fun, anyway.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, i know that Flynn was in lust and completely smitten with Cay, so she got a lot of foreplay from him. Quincy is all business.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well, i know that Flynn was in lust and completely smitten with Cay, so she got a lot of foreplay from him. Quincy is all business.


Sounds like the best of both worlds for Cay!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Cayenne has the deepest, richest colour I've ever seen in a red (of course I've only seen her via photos); I just love that.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The next time someone asks about the difference between black, silver, and blue, you can post that second photo of Quincy as a perfect example of "blue." He is just beautiful.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Indiana said:


> Cayenne has the deepest, richest colour I've ever seen in a red (of course I've only seen her via photos); I just love that.


Cayenne faded considerably from how she was as a puppy, but is still a pretty colour. Her Mom faded at the same age and is darker now that she was at two because she has darkened again. We hope Cay does the same.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> The next time someone asks about the difference between black, silver, and blue, you can post that second photo of Quincy as a perfect example of "blue." He is just beautiful.


Awwwww..thank you! I love the colour he has become. And...lol...he is so much easier to photograph now than when he looked black! That photo and the first one of him are two of my faves. Trillium took them when he went for a visit, and blew up the first one and framed and matted it for me for Christmas. I love it.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, I am ready to play 'Who's your daddy?' once you get photos of the pups. lol

This is exciting! We ought to start a pool guessing how many pups belong to which sire and what colors they will be.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is a terrific idea! Only a few short weeks and we can let the games begin!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Ahhh...she loves those puppies! Great video! Thanks!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We think she is going to be a phenomenal mother. She has so enjoyed to puppies. We thought her nose might be a little out of joint because she is the youngest Princess, but no...she was smitten!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone I'm just so excited about the whole thing. I think the guessing game thing will be so much fun. I'll be sure to post lots of pics


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm going to play the lottery so if I win, I can go visit them. I love them already.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

You'd be more then welcome to come and visit. Though I'll warn you that both Betty Jo and Cayenne have tongues and they do love to use them. Not to mention I'm sure the puppies would want to join in lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> You'd be more then welcome to come and visit. Though I'll warn you that both Betty Jo and Cayenne have tongues and they do love to use them. Not to mention I'm sure the puppies would want to join in lol


She is NOT KIDDING!!!! When we visit, they pin me against the back of the couch and are better than any expensive make-up removers on the market. They slather me with love and affection! And Trillium is in hysterics, so cannot do a thing to rescue me!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She is NOT KIDDING!!!! When we visit, they pin me against the back of the couch and are better than any expensive make-up removers on the market. They slather me with love and affection! And Trillium is in hysterics, so cannot do a thing to rescue me!


Now come on Cherie you know they love you and they def. make you feel welcome. Besides you haven't seen anything yet ever since Cayenne got preg. she has been extra special affectionate which is saying a ton. I keep telling you that you need to vist to share in the affection lol.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Now come on Cherie you know they love you and they def. make you feel welcome. Besides you haven't seen anything yet ever since Cayenne got preg. she has been extra special affectionate which is saying a ton. I keep telling you that you need to vist to share in the affection lol.


Ohhh GAWD! I cannot even imagine it getting any more intense! LOL!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Lol you just have to come and experience it for yourself


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh how much fun that would be - smothered in poodle love!

:love2:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

S.m.o.t.h.e.r.e.d.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

They must be like my sister in laws poodle Chili. He slathers me with kisses and won't stop! Neither Bonnie nor Jazz are big kissers, so it's okay with me. 

Bring a towel in your pocket.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They tag team you too. It is like they have a game plan all discussed while they watch me walk up the driveway. "OK Cayenne- you distract her and I can lick her teeth. And when she sits down, you pin her to the back of the couch while I take all her make-up off!" I am thrilled they love me so much, but the first ten minutes is always WET!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd make them behave and not lick you but I've got to admit its way too funny. Besides I can't help it if they love you!! You just have to stop being such a dog loving person lol.

However they always calm down after a few min and remember they are ladies and behave for the rest of your visit. 

Its pretty much the same thing though when I go and visit you lol. Quincy and Journey sure do know how to lick.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Congratulations* on Cayenne's upcoming litter! I loved the video, Cayenne was so gentle with the puppies. I bet she'll be a terrific mom!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks jlf45764 I really think that Cayenne will be a good mom too. I can't wait for the puppies to be here. Her waist line has grown again and she has gained about 5" now from when she started. 

I'm adding a couple pics taken yesterday. She is def starting to have a tummy


----------

